# General > General Chat >  Yvonne

## Rick

Some of you may have received a PM from "Yvonne" offering free gear in exchange for a review on the board. "Yvonne" is a spammer out of Hong Kong and has gone to the great spammer ground in the bowels of the earth. Just delete the PM.

----------


## natertot

How many people would say "okay" to get the gear and not do a review? I truly do not understand the workings of the spammer world.

Thanks for the heads up. Good work as always.

----------


## hunter63

Haven't yet....but thanks for the heads up.....and watching our behinds.

----------


## Wildthang

I got a pm from her, and she will be visiting us this weekend. Said she would bring 3 cases of spam? Must be a nice lady!

----------


## hunter63

Actually did just get an e-mail from it.....Not a PM?
How do they get an e-mail address.....?

----------


## Rick

You have your email turned on. They see an icon to send you an email but not your actual email address. Click on your name and a window will open. You'll see one of the options is Send Email.

----------


## hunter63

Yeah, saw that.....But  it does say that who ever uses that option will be able to see your e-mail address?

Anyway,......for now I have chosen to not shut that option down, (found where to do it), and am thinking if I block the e-mail account on my Outlook, that would block anything form WSF......?

----------


## Seniorman

> I got a pm from her, and she will be visiting us this weekend. Said she would bring 3 cases of spam? Must be a nice lady!


Did Yvonne also send you a picture of her in a thong bikini, beautiful, luscious body, sultry  face, with writing that read, "Ohhh Wildthang, I luvva you sooo much.  You makea me soooo hot, I gonna givea you sooo hot nights.  Kissee kissee kissee." ??   :Thumbup: 

S.M.

----------


## 1stimestar

> Did Yvonne also send you a picture of her in a thong bikini, beautiful, luscious body, sultry  face, with writing that read, "Ohhh Wildthang, I luvva you sooo much.  You makea me soooo hot, I gonna givea you sooo hot nights.  Kissee kissee kissee." ??  
> 
> S.M.


Hahha you got the syntax right.  She wanted to "make a corporation" with me.

----------


## crashdive123

Yeah, but that picture is really that one of the hong.  Yvonne is a 6 foot tall construction worker who enjoys........well.....you all remember THAT picture.

----------


## 1stimestar

6 foot tall construction worker?  I'm good with that.

----------


## Rick

Ya'll are soooo bad.

----------


## crashdive123

> 6 foot tall construction worker?  I'm good with that.


Do you want me to ask Rick to post the picture of him?

----------


## Rick

Lemme see......Hmmm. It's around here somewhere.

----------


## Winnie

> Do you want me to ask Rick to post the picture of him?


Nooooooooooooooo!!!!

----------


## Winnie

> Lemme see......Hmmm. It's around here somewhere.




Please!! No!! I'll be good, promise!!

----------


## Wildthang

> Did Yvonne also send you a picture of her in a thong bikini, beautiful, luscious body, sultry  face, with writing that read, "Ohhh Wildthang, I luvva you sooo much.  You makea me soooo hot, I gonna givea you sooo hot nights.  Kissee kissee kissee." ??  
> 
> S.M.


Okay, how did you know????

----------


## 1stimestar

No no, that's quite alright.  I have my own photos to look at...

----------


## crashdive123

> No no, that's quite alright.  I have my own photos to look at...


Rick's just here to help.  I don't think he minds.  He's kind of magnanimous like that.

----------


## Rick

Yea, and I'm generous too.

----------


## 1stimestar

And so modest...

----------


## Rick

Indeed. I'm great like that.

----------

